#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Там, где кончается Таковость, начинается Этовость (с)

## Сергей Хос

К таковости все уже более-менее привыкли, это tathata (Tib. de bzhin nyid). Но как оказалось, в буддийском философском обиходе есть еще этовость - tattva (Tib. de nyid или de kho na nyid).
И действительно, тиб. de kho na nyid можно дословно перевести как "вот именно это самое"
Так что готовьтесь, дорогие читатели переводной буддийской литературы: таковость закончилась, начинается этовость.
И то ли еще будет )))

----------

Aion (15.06.2015), Neroli (14.06.2015), Альбина (14.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2015), Кузьмич (15.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2015), Ондрий (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015), Шавырин (15.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

главное, избежать кое-каковости, как это нередко бывает у многих ))

----------

Альбина (14.06.2015), Говинда (14.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2015), Кузьмич (15.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2015), Сергей Хос (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (14.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

Хочется попробовать использовать "этовость" в диспуте. Но пока не знаю даже как применить, в каких фразеологических оборотах. :Smilie:  
Зачем?
 Чтобы отправлять собеседников в легкое недоумение и может даже в лайт-сатори и дзен-ступор.

----------


## Won Soeng

> К таковости все уже более-менее привыкли, это tathata (Tib. de bzhin nyid). Но как оказалось, в буддийском философском обиходе есть еще этовость - tattva (Tib. de nyid или de kho na nyid).
> И действительно, тиб. de kho na nyid можно дословно перевести как "вот именно это самое"
> Так что готовьтесь, дорогие читатели переводной буддийской литературы: таковость закончилась, начинается этовость.
> И то ли еще будет )))


У Сун Сана так же было особенное обозначение, вроде "просто как это", "только как это", "как это". Но в деталях не помню где это разъяснялось.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> У Сун Сана так же было особенное обозначение, вроде "просто как это", "только как это", "как это". Но в деталях не помню где это разъяснялось.


Это из Книги "Посыпание Будды пеплом" http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha
"...Люди, как правило, ошибочно смотрят на мир. Они не видят мир таким, каков он есть; они не постигают истины. Что хорошо, что плохо? В чем добро, в чем зло? Каждый изо всех сил цепляется за свое мнение. Но у всех мнения разные. Можете ли вы знать, что ваше мнение верное, а у другого ошибочное? Это заблуждение думать, что вы знаете.

Если вы хотите познать истину, следует стать вне вашей ситуации, вне вашего положения и вне ваших мнений. Тогда ваш ум окажется в состоянии до-мышления. «До-мышления» — это ясный ум. В ясном уме нет внутреннего и внешнего — подобное этому — «Просто подобно этому» — такова истина."

----------

Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> К таковости все уже более-менее привыкли, это tathata (Tib. de bzhin nyid). Но как оказалось, в буддийском философском обиходе есть еще этовость - tattva (Tib. de nyid или de kho na nyid).
> И действительно, тиб. de kho na nyid можно дословно перевести как "вот именно это самое"
> Так что готовьтесь, дорогие читатели переводной буддийской литературы: таковость закончилась, начинается этовость.
> И то ли еще будет )))


 И где оно это самое ? Внутри, снаружи? Сколько весит? Какой формы? Чем пахнет? Какого цвета?

----------


## Neroli

> И где оно это самое ? Внутри, снаружи? Сколько весит? Какой формы? Чем пахнет? Какого цвета?


А с "таковостью" вы уже разобрались? Где она?

----------


## Gakusei

В европейской философской традиции есть прекрасное слово _чтойность_ (лат. quidditas). "Лошадность есть чтойность вселошади".

----------

Neroli (15.06.2015), Vladiimir (15.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А с "таковостью" вы уже разобрались? Где она?


Там, где о ней думают  :Smilie:  этож очевидно

----------


## Neroli

> Там, где о ней думают  этож очевидно


Внутри, снаружи? Сколько весит? Какой формы? Чем пахнет? Какого цвета?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Внутри, снаружи? Сколько весит? Какой формы? Чем пахнет? Какого цвета?


Не важно, дайте две  :Smilie: , как в рекламе

----------


## Монферран

> Это из Книги "Посыпание Будды пеплом" http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha
> "...Люди, как правило, ошибочно смотрят на мир. Они не видят мир таким, каков он есть; они не постигают истины. Что хорошо, что плохо? В чем добро, в чем зло? Каждый изо всех сил цепляется за свое мнение. Но у всех мнения разные. Можете ли вы знать, что ваше мнение верное, а у другого ошибочное? Это заблуждение думать, что вы знаете.
> 
> Если вы хотите познать истину, следует стать вне вашей ситуации, вне вашего положения и вне ваших мнений. Тогда ваш ум окажется в состоянии до-мышления. «До-мышления» — это ясный ум. В ясном уме нет внутреннего и внешнего — подобное этому — «Просто подобно этому» — такова истина."


Как это знание можно использовать для решения практических задач?

----------


## Альбина

> Как это знание можно использовать для решения практических задач?


Это интуиция или быстрое (одно)правильное (оптимальное) решение вопроса, используя весь накопленный опыт ,которое приходит в голову само,без натуг),что самое приятное.)

----------

Алик (16.06.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Это интуиция или быстрое (одно)правильное (оптимальное) решение вопроса, используя весь накопленный опыт .


Спасибо. Можете привести наглядный пример? Я имею в виду использование именно дзенского подхода.

----------

Альбина (16.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Хочется попробовать использовать "этовость" в диспуте. Но пока не знаю даже как применить, в каких фразеологических оборотах. 
> Зачем?
>  Чтобы отправлять собеседников в легкое недоумение и может даже в лайт-сатори и дзен-ступор.


А вы их прям вот "таковостью" и отправьте .Скажите мол "Так и так. Хочу чтобы вы в лайт-сатори сходили.Вот вам с собой для этого  "этовость"-но я сама ее еще не использовала  .".

----------


## Альбина

> Спасибо. Можете привести наглядный пример? Я имею в виду использование именно дзенского подхода.


)))))не знаю))))))

----------

Алик (16.06.2015), Кузьмич (16.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Спасибо. Можете привести наглядный пример? Я имею в виду использование именно дзенского подхода.


Хорошо . Вот Вам другой  пример . Вы ведете машину. Ваше внимание сконцентрировано на дорожной обстановке. Выбегает человек на дорогу . Вы нажимаете тормоз . У Вас нет выбора . И делаете вы это мгновенно - не раздумывая. Ваши знания и навыки и опыт сливаются в одно целое и не вызывают сомнений в правильности  . Вроде вы делаете это машинально   Вот так и во всем теоретически должно быть . Это вот дзен.

----------

Алик (16.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> В европейской философской традиции есть прекрасное слово _чтойность_ (лат. quidditas). "Лошадность есть чтойность вселошади".


В этом случае мы грузим каждую попавшуюся нам лошадь дополнительным мешком хвилосовцкой "лошадности". А уж если Боливар не вынес двоих, то для лошади это еще более невыносимо.

----------


## Монферран

> Хорошо . Вот Вам другой  пример . Вы ведете машину. Ваше внимание сконцентрировано на дорожной обстановке. Выбегает человек на дорогу . Вы нажимаете тормоз . У Вас нет выбора . И делаете вы это мгновенно - не раздумывая. Ваши знания и навыки и опыт сливаются в одно целое и не вызывают сомнений в правильности  . Вроде вы делаете это машинально   Вот так и во всем теоретически должно быть . Это вот дзен.


Вы пояснили суть дзенского подхода к деятельности. И даже, похоже, кто-то из дзен-буддистов с этим пояснением согласен.
Однако мне бы хотелось найти подтверждения тому, что данный подход увеличивает личную эффективность в работе. Например, что-то вроде: "вот посмотрите, этот буддист создал нечто уникальное". Я сомневаюсь, что без выбора и перепроверок кто-то смог бы эффективно играть в интеллектуальные игры или решать научные, конструкторские, организационные и... (список может быть большой) задачи. Может быть, это и возможно, но как аналитичность (которая требуется в широком круге задач) может быть без сомнений и поиска мне трудно представить. 
Вы или Алик, или кто-нибудь ещё могли бы мне разъяснить?
Дабы фокус темы не терялся, я напомню, что речь зашла о дзенском "как это".

----------


## Нико

> К таковости все уже более-менее привыкли, это tathata (Tib. de bzhin nyid). Но как оказалось, в буддийском философском обиходе есть еще этовость - tattva (Tib. de nyid или de kho na nyid).
> И действительно, тиб. de kho na nyid можно дословно перевести как "вот именно это самое"
> Так что готовьтесь, дорогие читатели переводной буддийской литературы: таковость закончилась, начинается этовость.
> И то ли еще будет )))


Никакой "этовости", "вот этого самого" или "чтойности" в русских переводах буддийской литературы в ближайшее столетие не предвидится. Можете не волноваться :Wink:

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вы пояснили суть дзенского подхода к деятельности. И даже, похоже, кто-то из дзен-буддистов с этим пояснением согласен.
> Однако мне бы хотелось найти подтверждения тому, что данный подход увеличивает личную эффективность в работе. Например, что-то вроде: "вот посмотрите, этот буддист создал нечто уникальное". Я сомневаюсь, что без выбора и перепроверок кто-то смог бы эффективно играть в интеллектуальные игры или решать научные, конструкторские, организационные и... (список может быть большой) задачи. Может быть, это и возможно, но как аналитичность (которая требуется в широком круге задач) может быть без сомнений и поиска мне трудно представить. 
> Вы или Алик, или кто-нибудь ещё могли бы мне разъяснить?
> Дабы фокус темы не терялся, я напомню, что речь зашла о дзенском "как это".

----------


## Монферран

> Почему в смайлах нет банальных красных губов ? Везде есть, на буд. форуме -нет . Интересно -почему?


И эта девочка Альберт Эйнштейн??

----------

Neroli (16.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> И эта девочка Альберт Эйнштейн??


Вам виднее. :Kiss:

----------


## Фил

> Никакой "этовости", "вот этого самого" или "чтойности" в русских переводах буддийской литературы в ближайшее столетие не предвидится. Можете не волноваться


Слава Будде!

----------

Нико (16.06.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> В этом случае мы грузим каждую попавшуюся нам лошадь дополнительным мешком хвилосовцкой "лошадности". А уж если Боливар не вынес двоих, то для лошади это еще более невыносимо.


А если так: "Буддовость - это чтойность Всебудды" (а также этовость его таковости).

----------

Балдинг (16.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А если так: "Буддовость - это чтойность Всебудды" (а также этовость его таковости).


Да пусть хоть как! Но зачем эта некая "чтойность", если и без нее неплохо?

----------

Нико (16.06.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никакой "этовости", "вот этого самого" или "чтойности" в русских переводах буддийской литературы в ближайшее столетие не предвидится. Можете не волноваться


Если более строго (согласно словарям), то санскр. tathatā и tattva -- при некоторых исключениях -- синонимы.
Но что придёт в голову очередному переводчику с тиб., англ. и проч. несанскрита, не пользующемуся санскр. словарями и сутрами, -- век не угадаешь! %)

Вот и уже упомянутые тут "просто как это", "просто подобно этому", как мне кажется, сводятся к простому "как есть" или "просто это" (англ. "just that"), что подразумевает видение без измышлений/домысливания или привязанности. (См. Калака сутту.)

----------

Балдинг (16.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2015), Нико (16.06.2015), Сергей Ч (17.06.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вы пояснили суть дзенского подхода к деятельности. И даже, похоже, кто-то из дзен-буддистов с этим пояснением согласен.
> Однако мне бы хотелось найти подтверждения тому, что данный подход увеличивает личную эффективность в работе. Например, что-то вроде: "вот посмотрите, этот буддист создал нечто уникальное". Я сомневаюсь, что без выбора и перепроверок кто-то смог бы эффективно играть в интеллектуальные игры или решать научные, конструкторские, организационные и... (список может быть большой) задачи. Может быть, это и возможно, но как аналитичность (которая требуется в широком круге задач) может быть без сомнений и поиска мне трудно представить. 
> Вы или Алик, или кто-нибудь ещё могли бы мне разъяснить?
> Дабы фокус темы не терялся, я напомню, что речь зашла о дзенском "как это".


Здравствуйте, Монферран. Еще на прочтении поста 12 споткнулся. А в настоящем посте Вы более полно описали Ваш вопрос. 
С учетом Вашей конкретизации, это знание не может быть использовано для решения "практических" задач.
Или иллюстративно, для расчета мощности топливного насоса турбореактивного двигателя желательно соответствующее инженерное знание на фундаменте соответствующего знания соответствующих естественных наук и математики.

P.S. Вообще, как мне кажется, буддизм как таковой, имеющий плодом отречение и прекращение существования, трудно всерьез рассматривать в качестве инструмента для решения практических мирских задач (научных, конструкторских, организационных).

----------


## Монферран

> Здравствуйте, Монферран. Еще на прочтении поста 12 споткнулся. А в настоящем посте Вы более полно описали Ваш вопрос. 
> С учетом Вашей конкретизации, это знание не может быть использовано для решения "практических" задач.
> Или иллюстративно, для расчета мощности топливного насоса турбореактивного двигателя желательно соответствующее инженерное знание на фундаменте соответствующего знания соответствующих естественных наук и математики.
> 
> P.S. Вообще, как мне кажется, буддизм как таковой, имеющий плодом отречение и прекращение существования, трудно всерьез рассматривать в качестве инструмента для решения практических мирских задач (научных, конструкторских, организационных).


Здравствуйте. Спасибо за прямой ответ. Я тоже так склонен думать (что это не инструмент), ведь для какой-то закономерности как-то проявится и соответственная статистика (наподобие наглядной статистики: процент негров/белых, успешных в баскетболе или в хоккее). А особо не видно такой положительной в этом плане статистики (что вот мол буддисты... и т.д.). Но также интересно, если вдруг у кого-то найдутся свои примеры из жизни, и он здесь ими поделится. 

Я должен ещё уточнить, что речь не идет о том, что буддист без образования вдруг решит инженерную задачу. Вопрос в том, помогла ли некому инженеру практика буддизма увеличить эффективность.

В большей степени вопрос к практикующим дзен, поскольку я читал, что в дзен нет деления на мирское и божественное. Любую деятельность там учат выполнять с особым вниманием. Если так, эта деятельность по идее должна становиться более успешной по мере практики (даже пусть она выполняется без привязанности, даже пусть это побочный результат, а не цель). Вот и интересно, есть ли тому примеры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никакой "этовости", "вот этого самого" или "чтойности" в русских переводах буддийской литературы в ближайшее столетие не предвидится. Можете не волноваться


А как бы ты вот это перевела:

“Thatness” unavoidably brings up the issue of ultimate truth. The Sanskrit _tattva_ is literally “that” plus “ness,” an abstract noun made from the demonstrative pronoun and the abstract suffix*. It can be translated as “truth,” “reality,” even “fact,” depending on the context. I assign “Thatness” to its use in the direct sense of “absolute reality.” It emphasizes the immanence of the absolute, its being right “there” as reliable truth before one. It is contrasted with “Suchness” (tathatii), which emphasizes the elusiveness and transcendentality of the absolute. It is “there,” but not just as “that,” as only “such,” or “like that,” always having something more to it than can be conceived or perceived. The “Thatness of the Teaching” is thus the compellingly liberative Truth of the Teaching of Enlightenment, the Sad Dharma of all Buddhas, its ground of absolute reality which it manifests in all its transcendentality, as immanent before the student.

-------------------
* _Tattva_, Tib. de nyid or de kho na nyid, can mean “truth,” “reality,” or “principle,” though in Buddhological translations it is often rendered as “Thatness.” It indicates the absolute as immanent, contrasted to tathata (Tib. de bzhin nyid), “Suchness,” which indicates the absolute as ever elusive, or transcendental.

Расскажи, если знаешь. Потому что я, хоть меня и ломает не меньше, чем тебя от насилия над языком, не вижу вариантов, кроме как "этовость" (“Thatness” ) и таковость (“Suchness”).

----------


## Нико

> А как бы ты вот это перевела:
> 
> “Thatness” unavoidably brings up the issue of ultimate truth. The Sanskrit _tattva_ is literally “that” plus “ness,” an abstract noun made from the demonstrative pronoun and the abstract suffix*. It can be translated as “truth,” “reality,” even “fact,” depending on the context. I assign “Thatness” to its use in the direct sense of “absolute reality.” It emphasizes the immanence of the absolute, its being right “there” as reliable truth before one. It is contrasted with “Suchness” (tathatii), which emphasizes the elusiveness and transcendentality of the absolute. It is “there,” but not just as “that,” as only “such,” or “like that,” always having something more to it than can be conceived or perceived. The “Thatness of the Teaching” is thus the compellingly liberative Truth of the Teaching of Enlightenment, the Sad Dharma of all Buddhas, its ground of absolute reality which it manifests in all its transcendentality, as immanent before the student.
> 
> -------------------
> * _Tattva_, Tib. de nyid or de kho na nyid, can mean “truth,” “reality,” or “principle,” though in Buddhological translations it is often rendered as “Thatness.” It indicates the absolute as immanent, contrasted to tathata (Tib. de bzhin nyid), “Suchness,” which indicates the absolute as ever elusive, or transcendental.


Это не Турман ли наш великий случаем? ) Я  бы перевела как таковость". Я согласна тут с Юй Каном....А ещё и "товость" же может ненароком выйти))))) В случае такой вот контрастности я бы что-то из этого перевела как "татхата".....

----------


## Алик

> Здравствуйте. Спасибо за прямой ответ. Я тоже так склонен думать (что это не инструмент), ведь для какой-то закономерности как-то проявится и соответственная статистика (наподобие наглядной статистики: процент негров/белых, успешных в баскетболе или в хоккее). А особо не видно такой положительной в этом плане статистики (что вот мол буддисты... и т.д.). Но также интересно, если вдруг у кого-то найдутся свои примеры из жизни, и он здесь ими поделится. 
> 
> Я должен ещё уточнить, что речь не идет о том, что буддист без образования вдруг решит инженерную задачу. Вопрос в том, помогла ли некому инженеру практика буддизма увеличить эффективность.
> 
> В большей степени вопрос к практикующим дзен, поскольку я читал, что в дзен нет деления на мирское и божественное. Любую деятельность там учат выполнять с особым вниманием. Если так, эта деятельность по идее должна становиться более успешной по мере практики (даже пусть она выполняется без привязанности, даже пусть это побочный результат, а не цель). Вот и интересно, есть ли тому примеры.


Дзен - это здесь и сейчас, именно этот самый момент. 
Если Вы пьете чай, а при этом Ваши мысли где-то в телевизоре, прошедших событиях или будущих ожиданиях, то ко вкусу чая Вы будете обращаться только эпизодически (если вообще почувствуете его вкус). А  если не отвлекаться от чая,то каждый глоток будет единственным и неповторимым ). То же и с любой работой: конечно, она станет более успешной, если делать только то, что делаешь, не механически, а со всем возможным вниманием. К тому же исчезнет главная проблема  - приятной и неприятной работы, т.к. Вы , находясь здесь и сейчас, не оцениваете, не проверяете себя, рассудок занят только самой работой. Кто-то из просветленных сказал, что когда он моет посуду,испытывает восторг, будто купает новорожденного Будду ( к сожалению, уже не помню кто это говорил).
Р.S/  Это говорил Тит Нат Хан http://naturalworld.ru/forum/tit-nat...a-t972-20.html

----------

Монферран (16.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я  бы перевела как таковость".


Ты вчитайся повнимательнее. Видишь, там объясняется разница между “Suchness” (tathata) и “Thatness” (tattva).
Thatness - это татхата.
А Suchness как ты переведешь в этом контексте?

И, кстати, Турман тут не причем. Вот тебе Шохин для примера (санскр. tattva = той-ность):
http://terme.ru/dictionary/879/word/tatva

----------


## Нико

> И, кстати, Турман тут не причем. Вот тебе Шохин для примера (санскр. tattva = той-ность):
> http://terme.ru/dictionary/879/word/tatva


Я надеюсь, мы не будем водить в русский язык слово "той-ность"? ) Эдак далеко можно зайти..... Но англ. перевод ведь Турмана?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ты вчитайся повнимательнее. Видишь, там объясняется разница между “Suchness” (tathata) и “Thatness” (tattva).
> Thatness - это татхата.
> А Suchness как ты переведешь в этом контексте?
> 
> И, кстати, Турман тут не причем. Вот тебе Шохин для примера (санскр. tattva = той-ность):
> http://terme.ru/dictionary/879/word/tatva


Как это Турман -- и ни при чём, если была приведена цитата именно из Турмана? %)
И переводить эту цитату надобно именно так: со всеми неологизмами, связанными с букв. прочтением или анализом терминов, в буддийских, а не буддологических, текстах переводимых без неологистики : ).

К слову, вот два словарных линка: tathatā и tattva...

----------

Балдинг (17.06.2015), Нико (16.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015), Сергей Ч (17.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Расскажи, если знаешь. Потому что я, хоть меня и ломает не меньше, чем тебя от насилия над языком, не вижу вариантов, кроме как "этовость" (“Thatness” ) и таковость (“Suchness”).


Это "тотность".
"Этовость" было бы thisness наверное.
"Это - То" (This is That)
Но я понимаю, почему Вам захотелось именно Этовость. Платоном навеяло?  :Smilie:

----------

Балдинг (17.06.2015), Нико (16.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это "тотность".
> "Этовость" было бы thisness наверное.
> "Это - То" (This is That)
> Но я понимаю, почему Вам захотелось именно Этовость. Платоном навеяло?


Если мы и в том же духе будем продолжать, товарищи, буддийские переводы превратятся внипоймизнаетчто и в ржунимагу. ) Для сравнения: нормальным переводчикам тиб. текстов с тибетского на англ. яз не составляет проблемы отделять эти мухи от котлет. А Турман -- известный мудрец, вестимо)

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

Можно ещё на сладкое обсудить значение слова татхагата. Это Так Ушедший или Так Пришедший? Тут можно долго топать ножкой).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно ещё на сладкое обсудить значение слова татхагата. Это Так Ушедший или Так Пришедший? Тут можно долго топать ножкой).


Как вариант (если по смыслу): _Татха-гата_ = "достигший Таковости". А что? : )

----------

Балдинг (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как вариант (если по смыслу): _Татха-гата_ = "достигший Таковости". А что? : )


Ну "гата" что именно означает? ""Уйти" или "прийти"? Скорее всего, просто "идти" куда-то).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну "гата" что именно означает? ""Уйти" или "прийти"? Скорее всего, просто "идти" куда-то).


gata

----------

Балдинг (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> gata


Т.е. по-Вашей ссылке, Юй Кан, получается, что не "пришедший" всё же?)))

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. по-Вашей ссылке, Юй Кан, получается, что не "пришедший" всё же?)))


Уходящй. Ваще-ваще уходящий.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (16.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я надеюсь, мы не будем водить в русский язык слово "той-ность"? ) Эдак далеко можно зайти..... Но англ. перевод ведь Турмана?


Ну какая разница, Турман это или кто. Просто текст. Ты представь, что тебе бы пришлось это переводить. Как бы ты вышла из ситуации? Посоветуй коллеге по цеху.

----------


## Нико

> Ну какая разница, Турман это или кто. Просто текст. Ты представь, что тебе бы пришлось это переводить. Как бы ты вышла из ситуации? Посоветуй коллеге поцеху.


С большим трудом вышла бы, чесслово. Клянусь больше никогда не переводить Ума-Папу! :Facepalm: 

А вообще подумать надо....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Клянусь больше никогда не переводить Ума-Папу!


Ну здрасьте.
Есть же профессиональная гордость, в конце концов. Не можешь ведь ты согласиться, что нашелся текст, который сильнее тебя ))))

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну здрасьте.
> Есть же профессиональная гордость, в конце концов. Не можешь ведь ты согласиться, что нашелся текст, который сильнее тебя ))))


Это упрёк? Ты сам не за все подряд тексты и редактуры берёшься)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это упрёк?


Это вопрос

----------


## Нико

> Это вопрос


В принципе, если мне дадут на перевод текст про квантовую механику или про современные паттерны предпринимательства, не говоря уже о стройобъектах, я хоть и переведу со словарём, это будет уже не то).

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В принципе, если мне дадут на перевод текст про квантовую механику или про современные паттерны предпринимательства, не говоря уже о стройобъектах, я хоть и переведу со словарём, это будет уже не то).


Ясно. Отмазалась, в общем.
Ну ладно.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

А что Турман?  Это вам не Гюнтер ))

----------

Нико (17.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если более строго (согласно словарям), то санскр. tathatā и tattva -- при некоторых исключениях -- синонимы.
> Но что придёт в голову очередному переводчику с тиб., англ. и проч. несанскрита, не пользующемуся санскр. словарями и сутрами, -- век не угадаешь! %)


Вообще-то, Турман неплохо знает санскрит.

И вот еще мнения
А. Парибок:
Tattva -"тойность" . Это слово не специфически буддийское, а общефилософское. В буддийской философии оно оперативное, не объектное. Ближе всего можно передать как "суть дела". "то, что нам всего важнее". Например, про таттву оппонент спрашивает Чандракирти в 18 главе Прасаннапады.

Edgar Leitan:
Все эти термины имеются в индийском гносеологически-онтологическом дискурсе, именно "чтойность" (kiṃtva) или "яковотаковость" (yāthātathya).

И кстати, в переводах средневековых схоластов и скоттистов без этого тоже не обходится:
Этовость = лат. haecceitas; чтойность = лат. quidditas.

----------

Aion (20.06.2015), Vladiimir (17.06.2015), Балдинг (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А что Турман?  Это вам не Гюнтер ))


Гюнтер, кажется, трет что-то свое, под видом переводчика. Но трет неплохо, кажется. Для эуропейца - самое то.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. по-Вашей ссылке, Юй Кан, получается, что не "пришедший" всё же?)))


Чего, правда, что даже arrived at и т.п. -- не то? %)
Ой, спасиб, что разоблачили! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще-то, Турман неплохо знает санскрит.
> 
> И вот еще мнения
> А. Парибок:
> Tattva -"тойность" . Это слово не специфически буддийское, а общефилософское. В буддийской философии оно оперативное, не объектное. Ближе всего можно передать как "суть дела". "то, что нам всего важнее". Например, про таттву оппонент спрашивает Чандракирти в 18 главе Прасаннапады.
> 
> Edgar Leitan:
> Все эти термины имеются в индийском гносеологически-онтологическом дискурсе, именно "чтойность" (kiṃtva) или "яковотаковость" (yāthātathya).
> 
> ...


Если вообще-то, то отдельно Турману был посвящён следующий пост, где его конкретно и было названо и говорилось, что буддологические расклады -- это отдельный жанр. 
И если где-то в кач-ве исключения кроме "таковости" (встречающейся уже в ПК) требуются "этовость", "чтойность" и т.п. "-ости" -- пущай их здравствуют. : )
А каким боком сюда схоласты и скоттисты? Т.е., при всём моём за глаза к ним уважении : ), о них -- довод посторонний...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гюнтер, кажется, трет что-то свое, под видом переводчика.


У Гюнтера очень точные переводы, у меня были поводы сравнивать отдельные места с тибетским. Другое дело, что терминология, скажем так, специфическая. Но зато - абсолютная строгость в использовании терминов.

----------


## Алексей А

> Ну "гата" что именно означает? ""Уйти" или "прийти"? Скорее всего, просто "идти" куда-то).


Может там не gata, а Agata (это однозначно переводится, как пришедший). Оба дают одинаковый результат при сандхи с tathA.

----------


## Алексей А

> Может там не gata, а Agata (это однозначно переводится, как пришедший). Оба дают одинаковый результат при сандхи с tathA.


Или еще хлеще - agata - не уходящий  :Smilie: 
Интересно, есть где-нибудь в сутрах описание этого эпитета.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Т.е. по-Вашей ссылке, Юй Кан, получается, что не "пришедший" всё же?)))


Стоит, пожалуй, в этом контексте пересмотреть слово "приход".

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Стоит, пожалуй, в этом контексте пересмотреть слово "приход".



А где приход, там и уход! А без ухода - будда!

----------


## Нико

> Гюнтер, кажется, трет что-то свое, под видом переводчика. Но трет неплохо, кажется. Для эуропейца - самое то.


Турман трет тоже своё, чаще местами под видом переводчика, посему его переводить сложновато, местами буквально даже почти невозможно.

----------


## Нико

> Или еще хлеще - agata - не уходящий 
> Интересно, есть где-нибудь в сутрах описание этого эпитета.


Врятли.)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то, Турман неплохо знает санскрит.
> 
> И вот еще мнения
> А. Парибок:
> Tattva -"тойность" . Это слово не специфически буддийское, а общефилософское. В буддийской философии оно оперативное, не объектное. Ближе всего можно передать как "суть дела". "то, что нам всего важнее". Например, про таттву оппонент спрашивает Чандракирти в 18 главе Прасаннапады.
> 
> Edgar Leitan:
> Все эти термины имеются в индийском гносеологически-онтологическом дискурсе, именно "чтойность" (kiṃtva) или "яковотаковость" (yāthātathya).
> 
> ...


Хос, я не буду спрашивать напрямую, неудобно как-то. Но ты уже использовал такие слова в своих переводах??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кузьмич

> Турман трет тоже своё, чаще местами под видом переводчика, посему его переводить сложновато, местами буквально даже почти невозможно?.


Мне кажется, любой переводчик переводит свое, при всем желании соответствовать. Эго уж очень сильно! Плюс муки творчества  :Smilie: .

----------


## Neroli

> Эго уж очень сильно! Плюс муки творчества .


Недооцениваете вы эго. Оно как раз может вынуждать человека переводить максимально точно. Повышает самооценку. как вариант))

Эго вообще хорошая штука, не знаю чего его все обижают.

----------


## Алексей А

> Врятли.)


Согласен  :Smilie:  Китайцы использовали 来 (приходить) в своем переводе эпитета. Наверное, так оно и есть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, я не буду спрашивать напрямую, неудобно как-то. Но ты уже использовал такие слова в своих переводах???


Нет, но собираюсь, поскольку не вижу иного выхода.
А что? "таковость" тоже дико звучала сперва, а ничо, привыкли.
Не говоря уж о "чтойности" и "этовости", которые прочно вошли в академический обиход при переводе средневековой схоластики.
Так что придется привыкать )))

Правда, есть мнение, что это не философия, а то, что принято называть Buddhist Theology.

----------

Vladiimir (17.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Плюс муки творчества .


Пуки творчества )))

----------

Aion (20.06.2015), Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Недооцениваете вы эго. Оно как раз может вынуждать человека переводить максимально точно. Повышает самооценку. как вариант))
> 
> Эго вообще хорошая штука, не знаю чего его все обижают.


Мне кажется, эго вынуждает переводить максимально приятно  :Smilie: . А точность страдает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Корче, ты, @*Нико*, просто от жизни отстала в своей Дхасе )))

----------


## Нико

> Нет, но собираюсь, поскольку не вижу иного выхода.
> А что? "таковость" тоже дико звучала сперва, а ничо, привыкли.
> Не говоря уж о "чтойности" и "этовости", которые прочно вошли в академический обиход при переводе средневековой схоластики.
> Так что придется привыкать )))
> 
> Правда, есть мнение, что это не философия, а то, что принято называть Buddhist Theology.


Вы с Турманом друг друга нашли, полагаю. Ну что ж, удачи читателям в муках-пуках чтения!)

----------


## Нико

> Корче, ты, @*Нико*, просто от жизни отстала в своей Дхасе )))


Это точно. Смотрю, прогресс-то семимильными шагами идёт, а я всё чечевицу в местных лавках покупаю))).

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, любой переводчик переводит свое, при всем желании соответствовать. Эго уж очень сильно! Плюс муки творчества .


Вот пусть Хос и соответствует. Будет для всех для нас примером!

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Пуки творчества )))


Главное, что бы выхлоп был!

----------


## Neroli

> Мне кажется, эго вынуждает переводить максимально приятно . А точность страдает.


Вы специалист по Эгам?

----------


## Алексей А

> Может там не gata, а Agata (это однозначно переводится, как пришедший). Оба дают одинаковый результат при сандхи с tathA.


В пользу этого варианта нашел в словаре CKJ Buddhism Dictionary:
tathāgata, interpreted as "thus-come" (tathā + *āgata*)

----------


## Neroli

Там где кончается Таковость, начинается Эговость!

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вы специалист по Эгам?


С одним, как минимум, знаком неплохо.
А "познавая одно - познаешь все".

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А "познавая одно - познаешь все".


А вот не скажите. 
Тут скорее: наше мнение о чужих эгах больше говорит о нас, чем о чужих эгах))

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А вот не скажите. 
> Тут скорее: наше мнение о чужих эгах больше говорит о нас, чем о чужих эгах))


Соглана. Пусть человек будет каким угодно в своих внешних проявлениях, мы не можем достоверно сказать, что он плохой или порочный. См. Сутру Вималакирти, которую кое-кто так любит тут цитировать. См. также жизнеописание Шестого Далай-ламы. Далеко не все видели в нём ангела. Это было его проблема? Нет, проблема обывателей и прислужников Поталы. Словами ламы Сопы Ринпоче: "Если бы Марпа и Тилопа жили в наше время на Западе, они, скорее всего, угодили бы в тюрьму за систематические оскорбления учеников". 

Но если мы обретём истинное воззрение, будем видеть в других не каких угодно других людей, а то же самое фальшивое, насквозь прогнившее от эгоизма эго. И даже его точно не увидим, т.е. неизвестно, с кем имеем дело.)

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Согласен  Китайцы использовали 来 (приходить) в своем переводе эпитета. Наверное, так оно и есть.


А тибетцы в своём использовали གཤེགས་ (уходить). Наверное, так оно и есть.

----------

Aion (20.06.2015), Vladiimir (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А вот не скажите. 
> Тут скорее: наше мнение о чужих эгах больше говорит о нас, чем о чужих эгах))


А все эги немножко одинаковы.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, но собираюсь, поскольку не вижу иного выхода.
> А что? "таковость" тоже дико звучала сперва, а ничо, привыкли.
> Не говоря уж о "чтойности" и "этовости", которые прочно вошли в академический обиход при переводе средневековой схоластики.
> Так что придется привыкать )))
> 
> Правда, есть мнение, что это не философия, а то, что принято называть Buddhist Theology.


Вот ты всё про средневековую ощущение, что я имею дело со средневековыми западниками-схоластами. Я ещё раз повторяю: нормальные переводчики Далай-ламы на англ. яз, которые тоже знают санскрит, между прочим, не переводят эти слова как "Thatness" и "Thisness", а также как "Whatness" и как "This very Thing".)

----------


## Нико

> А все эги немножко одинаковы.


Одинаковы, факт, но, как сказал Будда: "Ум будды может видеть только будда". Это к вопросу о видении ума.

----------


## Neroli

> Но если мы обретём истинное воззрение, будем видеть в других не каких угодно других людей, а то же самое *фальшивое, насквозь прогнившее от эгоизма* эго.


Что-то не хочется мне обретать воззрение из-за которого я буду так все видеть...

----------

Лося (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Что-то не хочется мне обретать воззрение из-за которого я буду так все видеть...


А придется! Махаяна, сэр!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Одинаковы, факт, но, как сказал Будда: "Ум будды может видеть только будда". Это к вопросу о видении ума.


Если видишь ум будды, ты уже будда. Так я понимаю  :Smilie: . Потому - без вариантов.

----------


## Алексей А

> А тибетцы в своём использовали གཤེགས་ (уходить). Наверное, так оно и есть.


Оба варианта правильны. Ниоткуда не пришел, никуда не ушел.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Оба варианта правильны. Ниоткуда не пришел, никуда не ушел.


Уйти -- ушёл. От страданий и вынужденных перерождений. Но, по его собственным словам. "ушёл не до конца".

----------


## Neroli

> А придется! Махаяна, сэр!


От вашей махаяны только хуже, я смотрю. Сэр от мэм отличить не можете. Что же еще будет, ойойой

----------

Aion (20.06.2015), Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Максим& (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015), Сергей Ч (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> От вашей махаяны только хуже, я смотрю. Сэр от мэм отличить не можете. Что же еще будет, ойойой


Этапять! Всеещесмеюсьпокаответитьнемогу  :Big Grin: 

Равностность!!

----------


## Лося

> Что-то не хочется мне обретать воззрение из-за которого я буду так все видеть...


  Будда во всех видит будду.

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Будда во всех видит будду.


Почему Вы еще не будда?

----------


## Дубинин

> Что-то не хочется мне обретать воззрение из-за которого я буду так все видеть...

----------

Aion (20.06.2015), Neroli (17.06.2015), Vladiimir (17.06.2015), Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Мяснов (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Почему Вы еще не будда?


  У Ишвары спросите.

----------


## Кузьмич

> У Ишвары спросите.


Только что спросил. Молчит, как пармезан.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Этапять! Всеещесмеюсьпокаответитьнемогу 
> 
> Равностность!!


женскийфиминизьм

Пема куда-то пропала

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уйти -- ушёл. От страданий и вынужденных перерождений. Но, по его собственным словам. "ушёл не до конца".


Придти — тоже пришёл. Повернул колесо Дхармы  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот ты всё про средневековую ощущение, что я имею дело со средневековыми западниками-схоластами. Я ещё раз повторяю:


Помилуй, я про тебя не сказал там ни слова, просто привел пример академического употребления таких странных слов, как чтойность и этовость.




> нормальные переводчики Далай-ламы на англ. яз, которые тоже знают санскрит, между прочим, не переводят эти слова как "Thatness" и "Thisness", а также как "Whatness" и как "This very Thing".)


А между тем тибетцы, переводя Канон, со своими de nyid, de bzhin, de lta ba и прочими выражениями пошли именно таким путем. 
Кстати, вот интересно бы узнать у кого-нибудь, кто занимался историей тиб. языка, до какой степени эти выражения были неологизмами на момент их создания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Т.е. по-Вашей ссылке, Юй Кан, получается, что не "пришедший" всё же?)))


Не понял. Having come to a condition. Perfect, совершенный залог. Пришедший (достигший) -- вроде бы подходит.

----------


## Нико

> Помилуй, я про тебя не сказал там ни слова, просто привел пример академического употребления таких странных слов, как чтойность и этовость.
> 
> А между тем тибетцы, переводя Канон, со своими de nyid, de bzhin, de lta ba и прочими выражениями пошли именно таким путем. 
> Кстати, вот интересно бы узнать у кого-нибудь, кто занимался историей тиб. языка, до какой степени эти выражения были неологизмами на момент их создания.


Хос, помилуй меня, тиб. язык со своей краткостью и близостью к санскриту -- и русский язык со своими заморочками???? Две разные вещи. Неужели ты думаешь, что в веках сохранится какая-то "этовость"?)

----------

Сергей Хос (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Придти — тоже пришёл. Повернул колесо Дхармы


Однако, Цхултрим, смотрим по контексту. Контекст явно указывает на то, что Так Ушедший. Или ушедший к блаженству (Сугата). Ушёл как? Явив таковость, то, как оно есть. Это логично. Так Пришедший для меня не катит почему-то).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, помилуй меня, тиб. язык со своей краткостью и близостью к санскриту -- и русский язык со своими заморочками???? Две разные вещи. Неужели ты думаешь, что в веках сохранится какая-то "этовость"?)


А можно так:
de bzhin nyid, de lta ba = дешинньидность и делтабовость.  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

- Ну, каковость?
- Да, таковость...
- И чтось, этовость - товось?
- Дыкчтось... Ждалось, данепришлось...
- Абычтовость, абыкаковось, небось?
- Ващеневыразимость...
- Да ну! Брось!

----------

Aion (20.06.2015), Neroli (18.06.2015), Алексей А (18.06.2015), Алик (18.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2015), Дубинин (18.06.2015), Монферран (19.06.2015), Сергей Хос (18.06.2015), Фил (18.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А все эги немножко одинаковы.


Дык, архетипы же немножко)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Отделил про близость тибетского и санскрита в отдельную тему.

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.06.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Видимо отцом-основателем "этовости" был Парменид.

*История философии. Древняя Греция и Древний Рим. Том I - Фредерик Коплстон*
Обратимся теперь к доктрине Парменида о природе мира. Его первое главное утверждение – «Это есть». «Это», то есть реальность, Бытие, какова бы ни была его природа, существует и не может не быть. «Это» есть, и невозможно, чтобы его не было. О Бытии можно говорить и о нем можно думать. Но только то, о чем я могу говорить и думать, может «быть», «ибо предмет мысли и сам предмет – это одно и то же». Но если «Это» может существовать, значит, оно существует. Почему? Потому что, если это может существовать, а его нет в наличии, значит, оно ничто. А ничто не может быть объектом обсуждения или мысли, ибо говорить ни о чем – это значит молчать и думать ни о чем – это значит вообще не думать. Кроме того, если бы это просто могло бы быть, тогда, как это ни парадоксально, оно никогда бы не появилось на свет, ибо должно было возникнуть из ничего, а из ничего ничего не появляется. Таким образом, Бытие, Реальность, «Это» не возникло, побывав сначала возможным (то есть ничто), а затем став существующим: оно существовало всегда – точнее, «Это есть».

Почему мы говорим «точнее, Это есть»? Вот почему: если что–то возникает, оно должно появиться либо из бытия, либо из не–бытия. Если оно появляется из бытия, тогда никакого появления, никакого возникновения на самом деле нет – ибо оно уже существует. Если же оно появляется из не–бытия, тогда не–бытие должно уже быть чем–то, чтобы из него могло что–то возникнуть. Но такого не может быть, поскольку не–бытие – это ничто. Таким образом, Бытие, «Это», не возникает ни из бытия, ни из не–бытия: оно никогда не возникает, оно просто существует. А поскольку этот вывод приложим ко всему сущему, то ничто никогда не появляется. Ибо если что–нибудь появляется на свет, пусть даже самый пустяк, сразу же возникает вопрос: откуда оно появилось – из бытия или небытия? Если из первого – тогда оно уже существовало; если из последнего, то мы впадаем в противоречие, поскольку не–бытие – это ничто и не может быть источником бытия. Отсюда вывод – изменение, становление и движение – невозможны. Соответственно, «Это есть». «Путь у нас один – мы можем говорить только о том, что «Это есть»

----------

